

Work for free for peers, not for owners or bosses - theDoug
http://glog.glennf.com/blog/2012/09/19/work_for_free_for_peers_not_for_owners_or_bosses

======
theDoug
We've all likely worked for free (or no-fee) and for pay, but Glenn Fleishman
has a reminder that there’s more than one currency in the world.

